# Certain woods staining the resin?



## Schroedc (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm running some batches of different stuff through the chamber for myself and a couple other people and I noticed that something in this batch is staining the resin a reddish color. Has anyone had experience with HRB or Redwood Burl staining the resin? I'm hoping it's just a light tint and won't affect the color on some lighter blanks in the tank at the same time....

Any input from someone that might have seen this would be appreciated.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 19, 2015)

I had some FBE turn mine red... It didn't have any negative effects on maple, which is about the lightest wood I work with.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 19, 2015)

It seems like my resin always gets tinted to some degree over time, but I have never seen an appreciable effect on even the lightest of wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 19, 2015)

Redwood and fbe often do it to me also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

